# The Christ of the Covenants



## cupotea (Feb 25, 2004)

I recently was given this book. I was told its a great book explaining Covenant Theology. Has any one read this book and your thoughts about it. 
Is O Palmer Robertson in agreement with Berkhoff or is their any or great differences.
I would also appreciate a list of other books you think that explain it.
The reason why I ask is because someone told me I need to understand Covenant Theology which is being explained differently by monocovenantalist teaching.
Thank You.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 25, 2004)

Meredith Kline is another popular Reformed author on covenantal issues, and while I haven't read any of his works myself yet, I have heard from many people that although he and Robertson differ at times, what they both have to say is worthy of consideration.

Chris


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 25, 2004)

[quote:fc6515df8b][i:fc6515df8b]Originally posted by [email protected][/i:fc6515df8b]
I recently was given this book. I was told its a great book explaining Covenant Theology. Has any one read this book and your thoughts about it. 
Is O Palmer Robertson in agreement with Berkhoff or is their any or great differences.
I would also appreciate a list of other books you think that explain it.
The reason why I ask is because someone told me I need to understand Covenant Theology which is being explained differently by monocovenantalist teaching.
Thank You. [/quote:fc6515df8b]

Robertson has some differences with Berkhof, but on the whole the doctrines are the same. Robertson certainly is not a monocovenantalist - he has actually just finished a book refuting their errors regarding justification.


----------



## cupotea (Feb 25, 2004)

*New Book*

Fred do you know the name of that book that Robertson just wrote that exposes those errors.
Thankyou


----------



## fredtgreco (Feb 25, 2004)

[quote:b084aaefa0][i:b084aaefa0]Originally posted by [email protected][/i:b084aaefa0]
Fred do you know the name of that book that Robertson just wrote that exposes those errors.
Thankyou [/quote:b084aaefa0]

Ruben,

It is: The Current Justification Controversy. I don't know if it is in print yet - it is scheduled very soon if not. A review of the book can be found at the Trinity Foundation website:
http://www.trinityfoundation.org/reviews/journal.asp?ID=203a.html

A good website for all things related to the current controversies is:
http://www.teachingtheword.org/


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Feb 26, 2004)

If you are new to CT, then Roberstson is a good start. He is too simplistic, but does cover a number of good concepts.


----------



## wsw201 (Feb 26, 2004)

Robertson's book is very good. Highly recommend it.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Mar 2, 2004)

Paul, I won't even ask...

Chris


----------



## Harrie (Mar 4, 2004)

[quote:7bfe9bbb5c][i:7bfe9bbb5c]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:7bfe9bbb5c]
If you are new to CT, then Roberstson is a good start. He is too simplistic, but does cover a number of good concepts. [/quote:7bfe9bbb5c]

What do you think I should read next about CT?

[Edited on 3-5-2004 by Harrie]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Mar 4, 2004)

[quote:bb64c74f46][i:bb64c74f46]Originally posted by Harrie[/i:bb64c74f46]
[quote:bb64c74f46][i:bb64c74f46]Originally posted by webmaster[/i:bb64c74f46]
If you are new to CT, then Roberstson is a good start. He is too simplistic, but does cover a number of good concepts. [/quote:bb64c74f46]

What do you think I should read next about CT? [/quote:bb64c74f46]
The Marrow of Modern Divinity by Edward Fisher with notes by Thomas Boston


----------

